# I just got the under-appreciated Glycine Airman 18



## tylehman

several things have come together that allow me to get a brand new Airman, which i had thought that they would always be priced out of my reach. i really thought i had lost my chances when Invicta bought the brand. i was afraid that they would take Glycine in new direction away from their traditional roots. that may still be the case, it looks like several models have been dropped form the catalog, and the sizes tend to be on the larger end now. 








the Airman 18 is one of those dropped from the lineup after a 9 year run. these have some nice details that some newer watches do not have, line sapphire crystals on both the face and display back. later models would use mineral glass for display back for example. this also has ar coating on the top crystal which their earlier ones did not. over all it has a lot of nice details and i like that it comes in a more vintage size (39mm without the crowns.)

here i tried to take a shot from a little further away to show the size on my 7.5 inch wrist.








well the Invicta buyout may have been just what i needed to be able to get this. at the time of the buyout the logo is changing from the crown of many years to more of an eagle. i knew that i surly did not want one with the new logo. it seems that Glycine decided to sell off a lot of its old stock. both discontinued items and ones that still had the old logo on it.

this has the older logo on the dial and one of the crowns.








it looks like a lot of the over stock is being sold off by watchgooroo on ebay. they are an authorized Glycine dealer, so these even come with a Glycine warranty... for as much at 75% off of the original retail price if you make an offer. :-! not bad!

the details in the shape of the case are very nice and keep to the vintage feel.








the movement is nicely decorated and looks great through the sapphire display back








the blue of the strap goes nicely with dial that fades from black to a deep blue. i plan on finding a nice stainless steel bracelet to give it another look, but the blue strap will work for a casual feel. 








here i tried to capture the lume.








over all i am very happy to finally be a Glycine Airman owner. i missed out on a 1953 vintage limited edition, but in the end i think this is the better one for me and my vintage tastes. i am sure i could not even have bought an old vintage airman for the price i paid. i don't see many here on WUS with this smaller watch from the airman family, but i am glad that i got it and i think it is just the right kind for me.


----------



## wemedge

Good acquisition! I have the 18 in black. I'm glad I got it as well.


----------



## macosie

Nice pickup. I've been drooling over them since they were posted in the bargain thread. 
I'm having a problem trusting watchgooroo's description. I read the purists were all 24hr, but they have them listed at 12-hour/24-hour. 
What's the code for a pure 24 hour glycine? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman

macosie said:


> Nice pickup. I've been drooling over them since they were posted in the bargain thread.
> I'm having a problem trusting watchgooroo's description. I read the purists were all 24hr, but they have them listed at 12-hour/24-hour.
> What's the code for a pure 24 hour glycine?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


Watchgooroo got that from Glycine's description... The Airmen with 3 hands will be a purist. If they have the 4th GMT hand then the arrow hour hand will run like a regular 12 hour watch and only the GMT hand will use the 24 hour scale.

You can see on my picture that the lumed markers can be used for the minutes... Well on a GMT version those would also create the 12 hour face for telling time with the main hour hand.

So in short on an Airman with a 24 hour dial... the 3 handers are purists.

sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


----------



## tylehman

the one thing that i found a little lacking is the lume on the markers. you can see that in the picture in my first post. all of the hands glowed all night fine, but the markers did not last long enough. this model only has every other hour marked which would have been fine for me to tell 24 hour time in the dark, but it is a little hard to be sure of the hour just looking at the hands.


----------



## macosie

With my watch budget depleted, and a double mortgage payment coming up... looks like I'm sitting out this one. Watchgooroo's has the Airman 1953 DC4 model in the 24hour, though it's listed as 12/24. 
I hope someone buys it so I don't have to keep looking at it.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf

Another Airman 18 owner here. While I tend to wear quartz watches more often lately, the Glycine is my favorite mechanical watch.


----------



## tylehman

macosie said:


> With my watch budget depleted, and a double mortgage payment coming up... looks like I'm sitting out this one. Watchgooroo's has the Airman 1953 DC4 model in the 24hour, though it's listed as 12/24.
> I hope someone buys it so I don't have to keep looking at it.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


they all say 12/24 because glycine does not differentiate the GMTs from the Purists in their literature. it does have marking so if you have the GMT you can use the dial as a 12 hour. i almost went for that one, if it just had had the other hands. i really wanted the arrow with the long tail for the hour hand.


----------



## dangerarea

I just got the airman 18 bronze with black mother pearl dial. Decided to try something different from the usual silver stainless steel. But same like you, love the airman 18! Looking forward to mine arriving soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme

Congratulations on your new Airman. I am a big fan of the dégradé dial. The Airman is a classic.


----------



## GUTuna

dangerarea said:


> I just got the airman 18 bronze with black mother pearl dial. Decided to try something different from the usual silver stainless steel.


Please post a picture here when it arrives. I'd love to see a few shots of this model.


----------



## tylehman

GUTuna said:


> Please post a picture here when it arrives. I'd love to see a few shots of this model.


I agree, post pics

sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


----------



## Johnny156

Congratulations!


----------



## dangerarea

Got it 2 weeks ago, here's some photos of wrist and lume shot. Changed put the original leather to a dark brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman

dangerarea said:


> Got it 2 weeks ago, here's some photos of wrist and lume shot. Changed put the original leather to a dark brown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was surprised to see all the lume dots on yours, mine only has them on the even hours. too bad they don't last very long, not sure they even can be seen after an hour. the hands however can be seen all night








i also put mine on a brown padded crock strap today. 








i think that the brown goes well with a blue dial.


----------



## schmitza

My black purist says hello

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman

here are some pics using a 70's vintage bracelet from Germany. it is stainless steel but very much on the thin side. it goes from 20mm to maybe 14mm





















later i will try some NATOs that i have and a Chinese supper engineer.


----------



## tylehman

went to the gym a couple of times this weekend, oh and lunch afterwards, and tried a couple of different NATO straps.


----------



## schmitza

tylehman said:


> here are some pics using a 70's vintage bracelet from Germany. it is stainless steel but very much on the thin side. it goes from 20mm to maybe 14mm
> View attachment 10089338
> 
> View attachment 10089346
> 
> View attachment 10089354
> 
> later i will try some NATOs that i have and a Chinese supper engineer.


It looks kind of tight ? Haha

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza

tylehman said:


> went to the gym a couple of times this weekend, oh and lunch afterwards, and tried a couple of different NATO straps.
> View attachment 10107050
> 
> View attachment 10107058
> 
> View attachment 10107066


Love the rastafari nato 🖒🖒

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

Thanks for great pics, and the ebay seller detail. I have added him to favorite sellers


----------



## tylehman

here i am trying out a cheap Chinese engineer bracelet.


----------



## schmitza

tylehman said:


> here i am trying out a cheap Chinese engineer bracelet.
> View attachment 10150994


Nice kombo !

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline

I have an Airman 18 Purist incoming, black on black. I researched the models available from Watchgooroo and decided on the 18, just too good a deal to pass up. I'm hoping 39mm will be the right choice on my 7.25" wrist. Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## calcisme

macosie said:


> With my watch budget depleted, and a double mortgage payment coming up... looks like I'm sitting out this one. Watchgooroo's has the Airman 1953 DC4 model in the 24hour, though it's listed as 12/24.
> I hope someone buys it so I don't have to keep looking at it.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


I tried to help you out by buying one, but there are still more available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesailor

Just ordered mine today. Has the same dial as yours but has a different blue leather strap. Have been waiting forever to get one of these.


----------



## Greensweeps

Very nice! I really like the Airman, and the more subtley-sized one is very cool indeed. Congrats!


----------



## shapz

Hi guys, I had been contemplating an Airman 18 myself for more than 2 years in the past. Ended up buying the Sinn 856 UTC. Regarding the acquisition of Glycine by Invicta, does anyone think the older pre-invicta generation Airman watches will appreciate in value over time? In that will there be appreciation driven by collectors for preference of the old style pieces at all?


----------



## tylehman

shapz said:


> Hi guys, I had been contemplating an Airman 18 myself for more than 2 years in the past. Ended up buying the Sinn 856 UTC. Regarding the acquisition of Glycine by Invicta, does anyone think the older pre-invicta generation Airman watches will appreciate in value over time? In that will there be appreciation driven by collectors for preference of the old style pieces at all?


not sure about that, but i think that the deals on some in the US now will hold that value. it seems that the real collector base for Glycine may not really be that big. the original Airman models seem to have a pretty steady following, and are able to maintain their value.


----------



## RPZ

I think they might. Especially if they discontinue ones like the 1953, No.1, the 18 and perhaps a few others. Of course they could take a strategy of producing more "popular" designs, and then issue limited releases from time to time, of the more faithful early designs. But being limited production they might not dilute the values of older production releases along the same lines.

The other factor might be the availability of ETA movements. If they switch for what ever reason down the road to let's say Sellita, the older ETA powered releases might appreciate substantially. I don't think there's any doubt though that at current prices they are all a steal, and because of brand heritage and current (for now) execution, they will be worth more than paid for at present.


shapz said:


> Hi guys, I had been contemplating an Airman 18 myself for more than 2 years in the past. Ended up buying the Sinn 856 UTC. Regarding the acquisition of Glycine by Invicta, does anyone think the older pre-invicta generation Airman watches will appreciate in value over time? In that will there be appreciation driven by collectors for preference of the old style pieces at all?


----------



## Gregc

I just added this one. I'm enjoying it so far. It's been on the wrist about a week. No complaints! Great watch.


----------



## slique

Lovely Airman, congrats on the pick up!


----------



## Lemaniac40

dangerarea said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10054202&d=1480398072"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Got it 2 weeks ago, here's some photos of wrist and lume shot. Changed put the original leather to a dark brown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch, both the OP''s and your PVD


----------



## tylehman

I like the polished bracelet, with some many polished surfaces on the Glycine 18. I ordered this for around $25 on sale a week or so ago, and got it in the mail last night.


----------



## karwath

I have an Airman 17 and an Airman Base 22. I am thinking about adding an Airman 18. 

For those who have an 18, please let me know how the bezel works. 

My Airman 17 rotates with clicks, and my Base 22 is loose and simply turns and rotates without any clicks. I think I prefer the bezel action of the Airman 17 with the clicks. I find it easier to align the hours, although I can see how some might prefer the freely moving bezel rotating without clicks.


----------



## tylehman

karwath said:


> I have an Airman 17 and an Airman Base 22. I am thinking about adding an Airman 18.
> 
> For those who have an 18, please let me know how the bezel works.
> 
> My Airman 17 rotates with clicks, and my Base 22 is loose and simply turns and rotates without any clicks. I think I prefer the bezel action of the Airman 17 with the clicks. I find it easier to align the hours, although I can see how some might prefer the freely moving bezel rotating without clicks.


the 18 clicks in addition to the lock at the 4 o'clock position. *i guess that is the crown at 0800 on these watches.


----------



## karwath

tylehman said:


> the 18 clicks in addition to the lock at the 4 o'clock position. *i guess that is the crown at 0800 on these watches.


 Thanks


----------



## rygi

I never should have joined this forum. The pictures on here are like a form of watch torture. Everything I see I wind up looking up on ebay. It's only a matter of time before I buy something lol.

Also, very nice Glycine!!


----------



## r-gordon-7

karwath said:


> I have an Airman 17 and an Airman Base 22.
> 
> My Airman 17 rotates with clicks, and my Base 22 is loose and simply turns and rotates without any clicks. I think I prefer the bezel action of the Airman 17 with the clicks. I find it easier to align the hours, although I can see how some might prefer the freely moving bezel rotating without clicks.


The bezels on my Airman 17 and Base 22 each operate the same as yours (i.e. the 17's bezel is ratcheted and the Base 22's is not). At first I was concerned that perhaps the Base 22's bezel wasn't working as it should, finding it odd that they didn't both have ratcheted bezels. Though, through a little research I learned that each was indeed operating as it should. Also like you, I prefer the ratcheted design of the 17, enjoying the tactile/audile click & "precision" feel when turning and setting the bezel. However, given the screw-down bezel-locking crown on each, the ratcheted design of the 17 is actually a bit of a redundancy, as the Base 22's bezel works and holds its position just fine without it.


----------



## NightOwl

Would any 18 owners chime in with a measurement? What's the lug to lug? And is the case 39mm or 38mm. It seems like I'm seeing conflicting info out there on this model. Thanks in advance y'all. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

NightOwl said:


> Would any 18 owners chime in with a measurement? What's the lug to lug? And is the case 39mm or 38mm. It seems like I'm seeing conflicting info out there on this model. Thanks in advance y'all.


On mine...

Width: 38mm
w/crown: 42mm
Lug tip to Lug tip: 46mm.. maybe slightly under
Lug width: 20mm

My wrist is in the 7 3/4" range.. and this is a little on the low side of what I'd wear size wise .. at least for a non-vintage piece  Fits nicely though and I do enjoy wearing it. Quality piece. Mine is the same as the one at the start of this thread with the blue degrade dial and blue strap.. I love the dial as it reminds me of that fade to night you get after sunset.


----------



## NightOwl

l3wy said:


> On mine...
> 
> Width: 38mm
> w/crown: 42mm
> Lug tip to Lug tip: 46mm.. maybe slightly under
> Lug width: 20mm
> 
> My wrist is in the 7 3/4" range.. and this is a little on the low side of what I'd wear size wise .. at least for a non-vintage piece  Fits nicely though and I do enjoy wearing it. Quality piece. Mine is the same as the one at the start of this thread with the blue degrade dial and blue strap.. I love the dial as it reminds me of that fade to night you get after sunset.


Thanks for the quick reply! Those numbers are certainly helpful. I've been trying to hunt the 36mm No. 1 but I've always been just a bit late. Figured the 18 would be a easy target since they're so much more widely available.

I've got a 6.5 inch wrist and the lugs look long so glad they 46mm at most. Means it's small enough to be comfortably wearable for me.

Personally leaning towards the gray bezel with rose gold accents since everything pops with hint of color but not in gaudy way.


----------



## arcentaur

My airman 18 on various straps (6.5" wrist):

Stock leather:









blue rubber:


















on nato:

















on 2-pc black nylon stap:









This is easily my favorite watch and has become a daily beater except on weekends (I work with folks in different time zones).

I've been itching for a silver/white purist airman no. 1 but my hunt has been in vain. I've contacted a couple of ebay sellers but haven't heard back. There's another seller off ebay who will confirm if he has one in stock on Monday, but I'm not holding my breath. So the hunt continues and any leads from you guys would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Fraga

congratulations on the watch. exquisite piece.
quick question though. after a day of use do the crown "dig" in your wrist? they seem a little pronounced.
I ask because I have a marathon TSAR that has a crown that looks similar in size and on the marathon it does dig a bit when I bend my wrist.


----------



## arcentaur

Fraga said:


> congratulations on the watch. exquisite piece.
> quick question though. after a day of use do the crown "dig" in your wrist? they seem a little pronounced.
> I ask because I have a marathon TSAR that has a crown that looks similar in size and on the marathon it does dig a bit when I bend my wrist.


In my experience, it does 'dig' a bit when I purposely bend my wrist up for no other reason but to see if it does, but not enough to be unconformable.


----------



## arcentaur

arcentaur said:


> In my experience, it does 'dig' a bit when I purposely bend my wrist up for no other reason but to see if it does, but not enough to be unconformable.


*uncomfortable


----------



## ericlikeseatin

l3wy said:


> On mine...
> 
> Width: 38mm
> w/crown: 42mm
> Lug tip to Lug tip: 46mm.. maybe slightly under
> Lug width: 20mm
> 
> My wrist is in the 7 3/4" range.. and this is a little on the low side of what I'd wear size wise .. at least for a non-vintage piece  Fits nicely though and I do enjoy wearing it. Quality piece. Mine is the same as the one at the start of this thread with the blue degrade dial and blue strap.. I love the dial as it reminds me of that fade to night you get after sunset.


Resurrecting an old thread here! How thick is the watch including the crystal? I'm wondering how easily the Airman 18 fits underneath a shirt cuff.


----------



## ericlikeseatin

l3wy said:


> On mine...
> 
> Width: 38mm
> w/crown: 42mm
> Lug tip to Lug tip: 46mm.. maybe slightly under
> Lug width: 20mm
> 
> My wrist is in the 7 3/4" range.. and this is a little on the low side of what I'd wear size wise .. at least for a non-vintage piece  Fits nicely though and I do enjoy wearing it. Quality piece. Mine is the same as the one at the start of this thread with the blue degrade dial and blue strap.. I love the dial as it reminds me of that fade to night you get after sunset.


Resurrecting an old thread here! How thick is the watch including the crystal? I'm wondering how easily the Airman 18 fits underneath a shirt cuff.


----------



## Beardest

wonderful acquisition. I got the airman 18 bronze 2weeks ago. felt i should try something different from the usual silver stainless steel. Airman 18 rocks my world.


----------



## Cryslay33

Congratulations on your new Airman. it's one of my favorite mechanical watch


----------



## matador203977

Congratulations on your new Airman. Such a beauty


----------



## WichitaViajero

A very tooly, very nice watch indeed


----------



## colorblind

Try manually handwinding the watch, zero resistance.


----------



## achilles

I got my Airman 18 GMT Black dial early this year, and I am very happy with my purchase. Watch fits perfectly on my 6.75" wrist and the winding is so buttery smooth. I can't believe it!


----------

